# pellet gun hunting



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

*pellet gun four hunting*​
pellet gun is not good four hunting211.76%pellet gun is good four hunting1588.24%


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

it seams to me that a lot of people are arguing if pellet guns are good four
hunting it doesn't matter to me what you hunt with butt be positive you can kill it


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Different guns have different capabilities in different people's hands. Just be sure you've got enough power for what you're after, and be sure you can hit what you aim at, and you're good!

:sniper:


----------



## Vick (Nov 10, 2008)

im from britain and i hunt with airguns, the ones at the upper bracket of the legal limit are brilliant for hunting and ive taken rabbit, squirrell and fox with it. the ones above the limit that you need a liscence for are mega powerful (comparable with a .22LR) and ive heard of people taking deer with them

just bought a bow for the challenge


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

thank you all


----------

